

CBS testing HTML5 for iPad - FluidDjango
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/25/cbs-testing-html5-ipad-video-out-in-the-open

======
CalmQuiet
>> A bit more sleuthing reveals several "webkit" (the foundation of the iPad's
and iPhone's mobile Safari browser) calls after peeling open the CSS

Now that I web-surf with Click-to-Flash installed, I am really struck by how
many landing pages depend on Flash-based content all over them: from key
corporate info to (of course) ads: a situation that I find most depressing.

Perhaps the iPad will provide the extra boost that HTML5 video has been
needing?

